# The best deal ever on a filled 20lb Co2 tank.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Yesterday i got the best deal ever on a filled 20lb co2 tank.

All it cost me was a 1 hour drive both ways for a total of 2 hours plus the dollar amount seen here-

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/for/383225018.html

:hail: TTThhhaaankkk yooouuuu Craiglist

It's hydro test date has expired, but i will not have to worry about that for a year or so. Even then it only cost me $16 for them testing this tank plus $20 for a new full tank.

arty: :cheer2: =D>


----------



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

I saw that earlier, but decided to pass. In my situation, it would have to be exposed. I'd rather have something a little bit nicer looking.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

gforster said:


> I saw that earlier, but decided to pass. In my situation, it would have to be exposed. I'd rather have something a little bit nicer looking.


I picked it up yesterday afternoon. Since it won't fit under the tank have liked it to look nicer, but I'll just tuck it in the back corner out of site. I may even display some of my sons " art work " on it. He makes so many it would be covered in no time. So it would have a new look every other day with the taking off and post new art. It's was great deal and to me the looks were the last thing on my mind, besides it's only a minor eye sore.

When it come to the out side of my aquarium price will always be number one for me. Now if it went on or in the tank i would not have bought it.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Definitely a good deal!


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

A blue painted tank with what looks like a label on it could be a rental tank. Pepsi and others rent tanks for soda fountain use. You may not be able to get it refilled and have to return it to it's rightful owner. However the renters are known to sell off older tanks on occasion so that may be what you have. I don't know how to check out the tank to find out. Hopefully it's not a rental.

Brian


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

bpimm said:


> A blue painted tank with what looks like a label on it could be a rental tank. Pepsi and others rent tanks for soda fountain use. You may not be able to get it refilled and have to return it to it's rightful owner. However the renters are known to sell off older tanks on occasion so that may be what you have. I don't know how to check out the tank to find out. Hopefully it's not a rental.
> 
> Brian


It says deposit tank. What ever that means.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Oops


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

it's a rental, at least you have close to $10 worth of C02.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. you may be able to find someone to fill it but I doubt it. no one will take it as a trade in for a full tank.

If there is a Phone number on it you could call and see if it is still their tank. (after the C02 is gone)

many years ago my local club worked out a deal with Pepsi to buy several older tanks, I wasn't involved with the deal so I don't know the particulars to the deal but I bought one of the tanks and was able to get it filled.


----------

